# NW Indiana/Chicagoland Trainers?



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi. We live all the way in the Northwest corner of Indiana - close to Gary/Merrillville. We are not too far from Chicago (about an hour each way), but I would prefer to find a trainer somewhere in Indiana or the south suburbs of Chicago. 

We need a POSTIVE trainer, as my GSD has Addison's Disease. Any negative stress will very possibly make her very ill, so it so very very important that the trainer use only positive methods.

Thanks in advance if anyone has any advise! Thanks!


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

My dog Kukla and I take classes here in Chicago. The folks at the school (staff and trainers) are <u>very, very good</u> and they are *quite familiar with GSDs.*

If there's no trainer in your immediate area, you might consider giving them a call. (What the heck--give them a call anyway! Or take a look at their website.)

My dog Kukla and I are at an intermediate/advanced level of training, and we have one lady in our class who attends every week with her dog--they live in Wilmette!

Here's their address, phone number, and website: 


K9 University
2945 W. Lake St.
Chicago, IL 60612

773-533-5959

http://www.k9uchicago.com

*Most important: whatever school you attend, have fun with your training! Enjoy!*


----------



## Fran_E (Dec 22, 2006)

Cindy, I am located not far from you. I recently started working with a trainer in Homewood, Il. Feel free to contact me if you would like more info.


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

If you wouldnt mind Fran_E, I would like some information on the trainer also, I'm trying to find a trainer in the Chicagoland area as well. Thanks


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks Madonna, I am going to check out the web site today. Fran, I sent you a PM.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi fellow hoosier! I grew up in Crown Point, and I drive to Dyer almost once a week.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Lin - It's always great to meet new Indiana people!


----------

